# logging in



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

im having to log in everytime i enter the site, ive ticked the log me in every session......neer happend up until tonite!.. just wondered if there was a problem............. alan


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

just did it again............ everytime i leave, i got to login in! :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

clear your cookies etc mate and try it again


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks kamm.... i did that earlier in the evening,,,,,,,,,,, i just had to log back in to reply to you...... quite annoying


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

is anyone having trouble logging on, by that i mean, everytime i want to visit the forum, i have to enter name and password.
i have ticked the remember box, i dont know whether to re-register or not........ has the admin any ideas?.... alan


----------



## 337GBH (Sep 5, 2008)

Can we set our own password.. rather than one provided?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah you can go to

USER Control Panel, ==> Profile ==> Account Settings


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

LEDZEPP said:


> is anyone having trouble logging on, by that i mean, everytime i want to visit the forum, i have to enter name and password.
> i have ticked the remember box, i dont know whether to re-register or not........ has the admin any ideas?.... alan


I have this same issue on my laptop at home. If i log on then dont use the site for about 15 mins i then have to log back in. This problem doesnt happen when i log on at work.

Is it something to do with IE do you think?


----------

